# Seizure



## caykey (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone describe what a hedgehog seizure looks like? Pippin was sleeping, I think, in a ball and he started to pulse inward with all of his quills up. I've never seen him do that before. I picked him up and woke up and was acting fine. I just wanted to know what a seizure looked like so I can know when to be worried.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know what a seizure would look like, but he was probably dreaming.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree, he was probably dreaming.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I've never dealt with a hedgehog seizure either, but I volunteer as a first aid responder with St. John Ambulance and I have some experience with cat and dog seizures too from working at a vet clinic. 

If he was having a seizure I doubt he would've woken up right away when you picked him up. If a seizure if severe enough to cause thrashing, it usually takes a while to come out of it and often the person/animal is unconscious for a few minutes after the seizure before waking up.

You would also see other signs like incontinence and drooling, and your hedgehog would seem disorientated and restless after the seizure. 

So like Nancy and Hedgiepets said, probably just dreaming


----------

